# Clearance sale HANDS TIPS.



## BigGuy (29/6/18)

For all those Hands Drip Tip lovers you don't want to miss this one. Clearance sale all Hands tips 35% off. Use coupon code HANDS001 to get your discount on checkout.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------

